# Looking for Vauxhall parts



## roddymerritt (Sep 4, 2008)

I would really like to know if there is a way to get the new VXR8 front bumper? I love the way it looks. If not is there any way to get vauxhall badges or bumpers any of the exterior parts I wouldl ove to know where to find them.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You can get the body parts from here they are the same as the HSV cars. JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages. You can goto the Vauxhull site and call or send email to find out where to get badges or JHP might know how to contact.


----------



## roddymerritt (Sep 4, 2008)

this is more like what i'm looking for unless this will work on there some how


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The top picture will work on your car if you have a GTO the bottom picture will fit on a G8. JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

i bet the parts arent cheap


----------

